# My First Make-Up Artist Mag!



## TIERAsta (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi ladies...

I got my first MUA Mag since I subscribed. (Well, it was a couple of weeks ago, but I just hadn't posted about it yet!).

It was the March/April issue with Natalie Portman on the cover. There was a LOT of SFX and prosthetics work in the mag + movie sets.

I can't wait to get the current issue: SEX & THE CITY COVER STORY!

And I even got a free gift: SILK brushes!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 3, 2008)

That is one of my favorite magazines.  That is awesome that they gave you a brush set!


----------



## sinergy (Jun 3, 2008)

cool! I love that magazine


----------



## macmistress (Jun 3, 2008)

can anyone apply for the magazine?


----------



## mistella (Jun 6, 2008)

yes anyone can get it. You can even buy it at Borders

i got the free brushes too! i use the little slant brow brush for my liner!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 6, 2008)

what is then name of this magazine, please?

Charlotte xx


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, it's titled Make-Up Artist Magazine.


----------



## duddelle (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Ladies. Going to the bookstore NOW.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 11, 2008)

God, I love that magazine. Our school has a subscription  It's a race to get it when they deliver it up to class, haha.

They have some really comprehensive articles in there, there was one I found which was about laying on hair... We didn't get taught it in class, so it was very helpful.


----------

